# Braided line



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

What's everybody's favorite braid for flipping, punching?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I use standard Power Pro 50lb any time I'm in heavy cover. It's relatively cheap, available about anywhere and works for me. N


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I use some 65lb.green stuff.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

I prefer mono for flipping 17 lb triliene


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

rattlin jones said:


> I prefer mono for flipping 17 lb triliene


Me too, 17 pound Stren Clear Blue.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> Me too, 17 pound Stren Clear Blue.


Yep that works i can't stand braid on my bait casters I know some people do but not me .


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Not afraid to use fluoro on them, it's very sensitive. You can feel everything.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> Not afraid to use fluoro on them, it's very sensitive. You can feel everything.


Never tied floro ok now some people swear by it other people say it breaks easy I will check it out thanks


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

rattlin jones said:


> Never tied floro ok now some people swear by it other people say it breaks easy I will check it out thanks


It does fray easily, keep an eye on it. Plus, wet your knots. But it's hyper sensitive.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Never used anything but PowerPro. Why change? 

I pretty much use only braid now, but occasionally use flouro leaders. People talk about how they use different knots for florou, but what you really have to pay attention to is just tying whatever knot you normally use and doing it right. Like. NCB said, wet it, but additionally, massage it down and make sure the knot is tight and looks like it is supposed to. Check it after a few casts to see if it needs snugged down again, and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I've always used Berkley Trilene Tracer at 40 lb. But this year I'm switching to Sunline FX2 50 lb. based solely on recommendations and reviews (and trying something new).


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Berkley "Vanish" is one I like. Relatively inexpensive, and ultra low visibility. There are a couple of lakes down here where water is nearly always crystal clear, and many guys downsize to 8 or 10 pound line. I would rather use the Vanish in 12, and catch as many as they do on that lighter stuff. That being said, I do have one rod for topwater there with ten pound Stren, as flouro tends to sink and affects the action of the bait.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I use Sufix Performance and 832. I have some on my reel that is easily over 5 years old and it is still fine. I just color about 4 feet of it every year with a permanent marker. I do however use a 20 to 25 lbs fluoro leader the majority of the time with a uni-to-uni knot. The only time when I do not use a leader is if I am flipping in extremely thick vegetation.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Braid will cut through the vegetation better than flouro. I always use braid unless I'm in crystal clear water. Then flouro it is.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

For flipping and pitching I use standard 30# - 50# Power Pro braid. No boat so punching is not something I do too often but would use the same. I like the 30# best but in the summer I switch to 50# because burying a heavy Guage hook in thick veggies, or a sunken log takes some pulling to free up! LOL


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I go with Power Pro 50. I like the no stretch and vegetation cutting properties. Plus, in the tank tests I've done with a dark background, it's less visible than mono or fluoro (which does not truely disappear underwater, despite marketer's claims).


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

The new Daiwa J Braid is awesome stuff


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use power pro for trollimg but like suffix 832 for any kind of casting.
sherman


----------

